# Problema con potenciómetro sin masa



## loperzar (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola gente, estoy armando una guitarra electrica, y me lleve la sorpresa de que cuando fui a comprar los potenciometros, (Tono y Volumen) ambos de 250K tipo "B", no venian con el variador largo, osea el palito que los mueve solamente venia corto, consegui unos con palito largo pero son totalmente de plastico, y no tienen carcasa para derivar la masa de todo el circuito, que seria este:







La pregunta es, se puede hacer algo con estos de plastico? tienen las tres patas, como los comunes pero al no tener carcasa no se donde conectar todo lo que va a masa, desde ya muchas gracias a cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar, saludos!


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 8, 2014)

La masa no la debes conectar al pote, aunque es lo mas fácil, pero el pote debe estar atornillado a un plano de masa : cualquier pedazo de metal. Allí conectas la masa.


----------



## loperzar (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola, los potes van montados sobre aluminio, osea que puedo usar ese pedazo como si fuera la masa? igualmente los potes son todos de plástico menos las patitas, osea por mas que los atornille al aluminio no van a estar conectados al mismo, salvo la conexión que va a tener por cable, saludos y gracias!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 8, 2014)

Puedes pasar por alto la conexión a tierra de los potenciómetros, el panel de aluminio si puedes aterrizarlo mejor.. suele hacerse eso para evitar interferencias al mover las perillas


----------



## loperzar (Oct 8, 2014)

Entendido, a que te referís con aterrizarlo? Lo que tambien voy a hacer es una jaula de faraday que tambien voy a conectar a masa, gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 8, 2014)

loperzar dijo:


> Entendido, a que te referís con aterrizarlo? Lo que tambien voy a hacer es una jaula de faraday que tambien voy a conectar a masa, gracias por las respuestas!


Aterrizarlo->conectar cuerpo metálico del potenciómetro a tierra-masa


----------



## loperzar (Oct 8, 2014)

Entiendo pero estos potenciómetros no tienen cuerpo metálico, son de puro plástico, pero voy a dedicar la masa al aluminio, gracias por todo!


----------



## sergiot (Oct 9, 2014)

Hay algo que no me queda claro, una cosa es que los pote tengan los ejes de plástico y otra es que la tapa o carcasa sea de plástico, nunca vi uno todo de plástico, siempre, por mas que el eje sea plástico, la tuerca de fijación, la rosca de esta y la carcasa son de metal, pero bueno, mas allá de esto, suponiendo que sean TODO de plástico, lo mas importante es que la masa o negativo del cable, es decir, la malla, esté conectada a tierra en el amplificador, sino haces eso vas a tener el típico ruido o zumbido que suelen hacer los equipos de guitarra, y cuando tocas la cuerda con la mano el ruido disminuye.

PD: cuando digo tierra es la puesta a tierra que debería tener una casa en su instalación eléctrica, no vale una planta en una maseta con tierra, ojo.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 9, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Hay algo que no me queda claro, una cosa es que los pote tengan los ejes de plástico y otra es que la tapa o carcasa sea de plástico, nunca vi uno todo de plástico, siempre, por mas que el eje sea plástico, la tuerca de fijación, la rosca de esta y la carcasa son de metal, pero bueno, mas allá de esto, suponiendo que sean TODO de plástico, lo mas importante es que la masa o negativo del cable, es decir, la malla, esté conectada a tierra en el amplificador, sino haces eso vas a tener el típico ruido o zumbido que suelen hacer los equipos de guitarra, y cuando tocas la cuerda con la mano el ruido disminuye.
> 
> PD: cuando digo tierra es la puesta a tierra que debería tener una casa en su instalación eléctrica, no vale una planta en una maseta con tierra, ojo.



Hola...Solo para que lo veas como vienen....
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## loperzar (Oct 9, 2014)

Si, son exactamente asi, voy a hacer los que me decís de conectar la la pata de masa de los potes al aluminio, saludos y gracias por la ayuda, se entendió perfecto lo de puesta a tierra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2014)

Y sinó también pegarle un aluminio de cocina al fondo de la caja, y darle contacto con un tornillo y cable , o que toque la tapa, y queda completa la jaula de Faraday 

Si hace ruido al tocar la tapa , a veces pasa  , separar su masa con una resistencia de 100 Ohms


----------



## loperzar (Oct 9, 2014)

Entendido a la perfección! Muchas gracias por la ayuda a todos! Cuando lo haga voy a tratar de subir fotos


----------

